

Personal branding in the age of Google - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/personal-branding-in-the-age-of-google.html

======
godDLL
This would be a perfect example of one of the effects to [Bruce Schneier:
Privacy in the Age of
Persistence](<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=497698>).

